# im so lost



## JBonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Well guys I lost my dog this morning, more like my son and me and my wife are in a mental black hole. It hurts so bad, he made life that much better you know, im so sad and don't know what to do.  

He was our little man.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn that sux J....   Sorry for your loss man...


----------



## JBonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks jamm, I got your pm, life is not well for me atm. Ill be in touch.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

J Bro that is so sad about your little buddy. Hope he didn't suffer. Just remember he'll be waiting on you when your time comes to join him on the other side of life


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry to hear about your lose brother. hang in there


----------



## JBonez (Jan 18, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> J Bro that is so sad about your little buddy. Hope he didn't suffer. Just remember he'll be waiting on you when your time comes to join him on the other side of life



Ill find him again, there is so much more to his story, he saved me and my wifes marriage, I just want to thank him one more time, he was the most pure thing in our lives.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Slow, I got your pm as well, my world is upside down o er the last month and today is no better. Ill be in touch,

You guys have never seen a 29 year old man cry so much.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

hey man im in no hurry. i'll be around whenever you get around to it is fine. no worries


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2011)

Man. Srry. I was hoping it was the "lost" as like he got out of the yard and its only been couple hours. Sadly I dont think so. I am a baby when animals die. You have alot of life to live and find another buddy. Not to replace, just fill in.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

Breathe and grieve. repeat. It is so hard. I am very sorry.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry man 
always a tough time

just try to remember and be thankful for all the time you got to have with him, rather than how much you miss him.

you'll meet again, of that i'm sure


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 18, 2011)

That sucks, So sorry too hear this.

i get so attached to my dogs.

it sounds like you gave him as good a life as you could, and thats all he ever wanted.

Sorry to you and your wife for the loss


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm such a huge animal lover and hearing about another lose there companion is terrible.  I'm so sorry for your loss J.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 18, 2011)

I lost my 13yr old baby 2 yrs ago JB

Every single morning I go to her corner and expect to see her with her stump tail wiggling showing,

I feel it, I honestly do.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your wife.  My dogs are such an important part of my life that I understand your loss.  I lost a little girl about a year and a half ago and still miss her.  Time will help.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 18, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## cubby (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to here of your loss J Bones. The dobbie in my sig past 2 1/2 years ago, I still miss him. Alot of people don't relize they're not pets, they're family. And the grieving process is the same.
My best to you and your family.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry bonz...


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 18, 2011)

Dangit, I am truly sorry to hear that JBones. I know what it is to put that kind of emotional involvement into an animal. I hope you and yours get to feeling better soon.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

Mannnn put a dirty shirt of yours somewhere he can find it ouside and don't be surprised in a day or two you find him laying on it!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 18, 2011)

OH man JBonz.... I'm sorry for your loss. My friends here sure were kind to me when I lost my boy last January. I'm wishing you as much kindness and comfort as I was given by the MP family.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

Yo J....I am sorry bro....I know people always joke about pets becoming family but our two cats are like our kids so I can feel for you. Ain't nothing wrong with a man showing his emotions no matter how old or young you are. Grieve my friend...and just know your son will be waiting for you...with a wagging tail and a wet kiss I am sure.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

What a sad time...what a lucky dog to be yours and have such a great life and so much love! You should do something cool in his honor!


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> What a sad time...what a lucky dog to be yours and have such a great life and so much love! You should do something cool in his honor!



Like smoke a huge Bowl??:holysheep:  I will torch one for him myself...

Hey J how about making a cross and naming it in his honor?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

now that is cool.... or a small donation to the spca I like taking old blankets and sheets there for the puppies...


----------



## JBonez (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry guys, its still hurting, thanks for the words..

And plans for the famed "turbo" cut will be underway.

This is a pain I've never known and I will never be the same person again, this has brought me and my wife closer together though, we just can't get the image of him out of our minds.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 19, 2011)

J, I am crying a little myself just reading this thread. My dogs are as much of my family as my kids are. If you have any good pics of your dog, I wanna see them. I do dog portraits and I wanna help. When you are ready. I am done for the most part here and this would be a good way to leave the site I used to love.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, jbones I too, know of it. It took a long time before I stopped looking at noises in my home, expecting to see my friend.


----------



## roadapple (Jan 19, 2011)

JBonez
Tho I'm new here, I feel I need to express my sympathy for your loss.
At 50+............I out lived very dear family members.

Its said, 'Time heals' So for you and yours I pray Gods speed.


----------



## budtender (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I am all teared up as I write this because I lost my Little buddy this last October he was 16 and had been a big part of my family as well. It is still sad but at least I can look at pics of him now without falling apart. My kids adopted a Jack Russel for me for Christmas it has helped a lot. Hang in there brother, bt


----------

